# How Do You Check If Your Doe Has Dialated?



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

My doe is on her 145th day, and I am wondering how to see if she has started to dialate. I don't know how to though! I can stick two fingers in about 1 and a half inches before I hit something hard. Has she started dialating?

Also, how long after they are fully dialated will they go into labor? 


Thanks for your help!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She's not dilated.
Be careful, please...be sure to sanitize your hands, you could cause problems with infection.
It's not common to do an internal check on a doe unless they have been in active labor with no results after 20 minutes, has your doe been laboring?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I totally agree with Liz here....


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yes, I was wearing very clean gloves when I checked. ) 

No, she has not been in labor. ) I thought that checking that was an easy way to see how close she is to kidding. ) I don't need to though, and it sounds like it isn't a real common thing.....so I won't.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad you wore gloves...

no... it isn't common at all....to just check.... without any labor signs.... :wink:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Once any of my does start showing signs of labor, or had signs and they went away, do get internal checks. I don't just shove my hand in there, I use a clean glove and all that. BUT if all we are checking for is dialation and not actually going in, then they are putting something MUCH cleaner in there than what was in there the last time(meaning buck here)

The cervic feels like a belly button when it's closed

While I have a doe in active labor I check constantly to see what the position of the next kids come are. 

Everyone is differn't. I like to be very hands on and able to control any issue that comes up.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you for the advice RunAround. )


----------

